# .629 firmware and GSM-HR codec



## Pavel (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello! I received my D2G with .629 firmware. 
I'm from Russia and my mobile operator use old voice codecs (GSM - Half Rate) . I can send SMS and use internet, but i can't make calls.
That problem was after 2.4.33 update (as i can see in russians forums).
Can you advise to me how to fix this problem?


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

According to my limited knowledge, GSM-HR is a standard feature.

Assuming everything is set up correctly, I don't know why you cant make calls.


----------

